# [Game/Free] Sliding Puzzle with Famous Paintings



## ssro (Jun 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Famous Painting Puzzle
(https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ssro.slidingblock)

Famous Paintings Puzzle is small and light!

Choose your favorite paintings or discover other great paintings to play.
This little game will assist you to notice details of paintings from a new perspective!

Challenge yourself to higher difficulty level as you go!

You can play with below famous artist masterpiece.

* Impressionism
Vincent van Gogh
Edgar Degas
Claude Monet
Paul Cézanne
Frederic Remington
Mary Cassatt
Pierre-Auguste Renoir
Édouard Manet
Alfred Sisley
Auguste Rodin

* Realism
Thomas Eakins
William-Adolphe Bouguereau
Winslow Homer
Edward Hopper
Columbano Bordalo Pinheiro
Rembrandt
Rosa Bonheur
Gustave Courbet
Pietro Annigoni
Édouard Manet

* Romanticism
William Blake
Francisco Goya
J. M. W. Turner
Eugène Delacroix
John Constable
John Martin
An He
Gustave Doré
Richard Wilson
Caspar David Friedrich


----------

